# Losi's new 1/18 scale - Mini LST



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Losi follows the sucess of the Mini-T with a mini version of the 1/8 scale LST:

"The Mini-LST is not merely a mini-truck with big tires but a brand new ground up design based on the full size 2005 Truck of the Year, Team Losi LST 4WD Monster Truck. Just like it’s big brother, the Mini-LST features an aluminum dual-deck chassis with long arm suspension and four monstrous oil filled shocks to suck up the bumps and jumps. Power comes from not one but two powerful “frenzy 370” motors powering a rugged ball bearing equipped drive train that uses three slipper protected differentials to distribute the power to the mini-monster tires. The Mini-LST package includes an exclusive synthesized modular radio system that requires no crystals to switch between the six available frequencies and a host of features only found on more expensive models. Precise control is maintained with dual steering servos and the hi-output forward/reverse electronic speed control."

http://www.teamlosi.com/core.htm#


----------



## 18_python (Oct 16, 2005)

I seen a vidieo of the mini LST a week or two back. Looks very cool, hopfully it will be a littel more durable stock than the mini t was when it was first introduced. I mean looking 1/18 for sure.... Does anyone know when it will be avalible yet??


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I heard around end of month which is next week!!


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

They kinda remind me of a mini EMaxx, and synth radio is a plus too. I just hope they come out with a non RTR version so I could use my own radio.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will have mine this weekend. Will let all know what it is like.


----------



## kcobra (Dec 3, 2002)

Saw one at the LHS this past weekend. Seemed cool. The two micro servo's are retarded. They should have just put a decent mini or standard size servo in it. Other than that it looked cool.

Personally I won't buy one until it comes in kit form though (if it ever does). I am sick of ebaying RTR crap electronics for $10.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will have mine Wed.


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

yeah i drove one today and they are pretty fast.dual servo thing does suck though and it looks like drivetrain isnt all that either.but with some upgrades it going be bad azz.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Just ran mine. The radio setup is good with the freq selection. It was some what fast on the asphalt but front wanted to dive in on cornering and then the rear would unload and spin. I stiffened the front and it was better.

On the tile floor it was a blast talk about drifting!!!
I will have to see if I can make any parts for this ride I do Know our #515 Mini T body clips work and the #628 3mm alum wheel nuts.

Yes I also hit stuff and it did not break.

Will try to race it this Friday if there are enough.

It is amazing $199.00 complete Thank You China!!!


----------



## russo11218 (Feb 13, 2005)

hey bud you figure out a way to get some carpet tires on it yet ?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

that will be a big problem!! I don't think they even sell wheels without rubber tires mounted.
I did mount one of our Mini-T J bodies on it and it looks pretty good. The wheel base is a little short but it gives it more of a MT look.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Here is a picture of the Je ep on the mini LST  listing


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

if you don't mind a little drill & Dremel action, you can get foam tires on the Mini LST, using Trinity wheel adapters for the RC18/Itsy Bitsy Spyder. 

either drill out the adapters about 1/16 deeper to let them sit down deeper on the axle shaft to properly retain the pin (as is, the adapter bottoms out on the axle where the threads end and the shank begins)

OR

turn down the axle to the diameter of the threads, about 1/16 down, to let the adapters come down some more.

either way you'll need some #6 washers under the wheel nuts to keep the wheels from wobbling about.

you could also use this trick to put 2.2 truck wheels on the thing. now that would be a monster!


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

so all someone has to do is get someone to make the axle 1/16 smaller


----------

